# Pen turning - difficult wood



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

For those that have been turning pens for a while or any type of turning projects; are there any woods that are difficult to deal with? Easier to deal with? Also, which exotic woods look the best after being turned polished and waxed? Lastly, when polishing and waxing what are the best products to use to get a long lasting and sharp looking shine. Thanks in advance for the advice.

Matt


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Soft timbers can be a challenge, any timber that tears or splinters readily. I use a lot of recycled stuff and some is way more challenging than others. I used some Red Gum and at one stage was only having success with one in four blanks. 

I use shellawax Some use glue, I have yet to experiment with that but believe it gives a good hard and glossy finish.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

The worst I've dealt with was cross cut Jobillo. Stuff would catch and shatter in a heartbeat. I had to do a drag cut with the handle end high and tip down to keep the wood on the tube. Next was corn cob. Seriouly soft stuff that has to be soaked in CA slowly, harden it without catching on fire!
Pine cone comes in next being treated in a similar fashion to corn cob but way easier to turn, just a bear to drill and square.
I rarely have problems with soft wood. I use thin CA judiciosly and use a sharp tool. I just got finished with a slim stylus made from a half rotted redbud branch that looks great.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I use shellawax Some use glue, I have yet to experiment with that but believe it gives a good hard and glossy finish.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I am not surprised at Dave TTC using Shellawax, since it is an Australian product.

I also use this product. Very easy to apply like other friction polishes.

The same company makes a product called "EEE-Ultra Shine". This is used to achieve a smoother surface close to 1200 grit, but applied like a polish. Apply with a rag, turn on the lathe and then buff this on the surface. It makes the wood look very smooth and shiny. It is NOT a finish, so the next step is Shellawax or some other finish.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...e_Code=packard&Category_Code=finish-shellawax

As others have stated some woods more challenging than others. A sharp tool is the best solution. Rub the bevel where possible.


----------



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I am not surprised at Dave TTC using Shellawax, since it is an Australian product.
> 
> I also use this product. Very easy to apply like other friction polishes.
> 
> ...


Great news...I'm on the right track. I use the EEE and the Shellawax. It is always good to hear I'm in the right direction. Thanks fellas.


----------



## gthimgan (Jan 29, 2013)

The most difficult wood that I have turned is palm. It liked to chip out badly. It did turn out nice once I got it sanded down. I use the CA / BLO method (super glue and boiled linseed oil). I believe it makes for a nice durable finish that should last for years.


----------



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

The hardest wood I've turned for a pen was probably purpleheart. It seemed to not want to turn that easily even after sharpening my tools.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

On the other hand you asked which were the best to turn. Cocobolo, oaks, wedge, maple, walnut, I like a lot but there a a lot of other woods similar to cocobolo


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You will get into turning so many differnt things in pen turning that the average turner typically wont mess with. Ive turned all kinds of stuff for pens that a bowl turner would never even consider. Pens require so little material that it gives you so many options.

That all said, you only asked about wood. The hardest thing I have turned for a pen was palm, specifically black palm. That stuff wants to chip out just looking at it. Cholla cactus is equally as difficult but is worth the challenge.

The easiest woods I have turned are Flamed Box Elder, that stuff is like turning a tub of butter, litterally. Something about higher end exotic burls like Amboyna Burl, Honduran Rosewood Burl, Mallee Burl, etc, etc, etc, makes them easy to turn and they look so good when they are done. Nothing tops Amboyna in my book!! My all time favorite.

As for finishing, I dont use any finish but CA on pens. Theres lots of opinions on what should be used for a pen finish. Pens get abused. They are constantly battleing with oils from our skin and constantly dealing with wear from a pocket or being thrown in a purse, etc. CA is a very hard, maintenance free finish. Ive only been turning for a few years now but Ive turned out hundreds possibly thousands of pens in that time. Ive yet to have one returned for a finish problem. My wife carries a purple heart keychain in her purse that I made back when I first started turning. The last time I saw it, it still looked as good as the day I made it. Ive never used any finish on a pen except CA and I dont think Ill be switching any time soon!

Oh we have a turning forum here. Post your turning questions up there and youll get alot more response. Many of the turners here only turn so they dont venture to the rest of the forum often. Happy turning!!:thumbsup:


----------

